# What is the government up to............



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Went to visit an old friend who I hadn't seen in a long time. Took the rifle along as figured there would be some coyotes in his corner of the world. This is northwest of Towner. Well we stated checking out a few areas and low and behold they are out there too. :eyeroll: I mean we were hearing them BLACK HELICOPERS again. I can't believe it :******: I understand if they are pattrolling along the Canadain Border, But there is nothing but patriotic, God loving, honest hard workin people north of Banty, southeast of Upham.

Now Huntin 1 you make think I'm old and crazy, but my friend heard them too. Said he's heard em before on occassions.

This makes wire tapping look like a Sunday school game.

Anyone else had any similar experiences???? :withstupid:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

We had the BlackHawks patroling Las Vegas on New Years Eve a couple of years back ...

It was know ahead of time they would be around, but it did draw some discussion after the fact for sure.

Certainly not as "weird" as what you discribe though


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

zogman:

From Upham to Butte, there are insurmountable supposedly "empty" farmsteads that is one of the biggest areas for meth production in ND besides the area from Grand Forks to Pembina. If I am not mistaken, the drug task force officers will use the Border Patrol helicopters because they have the in-fared radar equipment.

Also, they could been on their way back to Minot from the border as well.

I guess if you want to be paranoid, I am sure they had been tracking you since Grand Forks.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't worry the goverment follows me everywhere. :fiddle: Bush has ordered numerous hits on me(all have failed). :biggrin: The Secret Service and British MI6 has bugged my house and truck. :bs: I'm not safe anywhere. :gag: No matter where I go I am followed by black suburbans and black suits. :lol: 

But I'm ready for "Them"!
:sniper: :strapped: :dead:

:bartime: 
:rollin:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

No black helicopters but the dnr did fly over us the other day I think they were counting how many tipups we had out


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey zogman, was that you:










didn't mean to scare ya man. We were looking for someone else. :evil:

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

If you are ever in GF I will surrender.......... :lost:

Looks like you pack alot of heat, :strapped: :sniper:

I think my little 223 would be out gunned.

I felt you were close as it seemed really loud this time :eyeroll:

I think I'll hide under the bed and read a book by flashlight.

I am still free......... :jammin:


----------

